# Scarborough Saturday Afternoon/Evening 19 August 2006



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Phoenix has very nicely offered to by my yak transport for a trip so we're heading off Scarborough this afternoon. Plan is to be on the water by 4.30, fish into the evening catching our bag limit of large Snapper each  Anyone interested is welcome to join us.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Gah....

I just came home from Scarborough and have just taken off the yak.....
bloody beaut morning though, no fish for me, this time. Good luck

cheers Andybear :lol:


----------

